# Programmieraufgabe "Das verrückte Labyrinth"



## Katja2509 (16. Mrz 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Programmiert werden soll das Spiel "Das verrückte Labyrinth" in Java. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter und weiß nicht mal, wo ich anfangen soll mit meinen Fragen. Habe euch meinen bisherigen Code und die Aufgabenstellung angehängt. Ich bin absolut am verzweifeln und habe die Befürchtung, dass mein aktueller Code für den Müll ist, oder? Bitte bitte helft mir! Ich schaffe nicht mal den Teil "vor Spielbeginn". Ich bin für jeden Code-Schnipsel und Tipp dankbar!

Danke danke danke schon mal im Voraus!
Liebe Grüße
Katja


----------



## mihe7 (17. Mrz 2021)

Erst einmal brauchst Du gar keinen Code. Vielmehr musst Du Dich in das Problem einarbeiten, d. h. insbesondere Spielregeln und -aufbau kennenlernen. Dann kannst Du mal versuchen, die Anwendungsfälle zu identifizieren und mit einem kurzen Satz zu beschreiben. Als nächstes wählst Du solche aus, die ein MVP (Minimum Viable Product) bilden und kümmerst Dich nur noch um diese. Wichtig ist, dass Du Grenzen ziehst, also insbesondere festlegst, was _nicht_ gemacht wird. Das MVP bildet einen ersten Meilenstein, sozusagen die erste Version, mit der man im Prinzip schon arbeiten könnte.

Dann läuft es iterativ: Du pickst Dir den schwierigsten bzw. risikoreichsten Fall heraus, den Du als erstes umsetzen willst. Diesen kannst Du im Detail ausarbeiten, modellieren und umsetzen, die anderen verfeinerst Du jeweils auch. Du kannst Dich dabei z. B. zunächst auf den happy Path (main flow) konzentrieren, alternative Flüsse/Fehlerbehandlung notierst Du Dir, damit Du nichts vergisst. Das wiederholst Du, bis Du zufrieden bist. Was den Code betrifft, kannst Du das UI hinten anstellen.

Wenn Dein MVP fertig ist, kannst Du mit z. B. dem UI weitermachen, das Logging berücksichten, Dich um das Speichern/Laden von Spielständen kümmern, die bzw. eine weitere KI einbauen usw.


----------



## medem (29. Mrz 2021)

Katja2509 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Programmiert werden soll das Spiel "Das verrückte Labyrinth" in Java. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter und weiß nicht mal, wo ich anfangen soll mit meinen Fragen. Habe euch meinen bisherigen Code und die Aufgabenstellung angehängt. Ich bin absolut am verzweifeln und habe die Befürchtung, dass mein aktueller Code für den Müll ist, oder? Bitte bitte helft mir! Ich schaffe nicht mal den Teil "vor Spielbeginn". Ich bin für jeden Code-Schnipsel und Tipp dankbar!
> 
> ...


Hey,

Ich gehe auf dieselbe FH wie du und ganz ehrlich natürlich ist es völlig legitim sich Hilfe zu speziellen Problemen im Internet zu suchen! Aber wen du so verzweifelt bist das du deine Probleme nicht mal spezifizieren kannst solltest du dir ernsthaft überlegen das Ding zu schieben und dich abzumelden, bevor der zwischen stand fällig ist...

MFG
ein besorgter Kommilitone

PS. jeden "Code-Schnipsel" den du ihr auf diese Weise einsammelst kann als Täuschungsversuch gewertet werden


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mrz 2021)

medem hat gesagt.:


> PS. jeden "Code-Schnipsel" den du ihr auf diese Weise einsammelst kann als Täuschungsversuch gewertet werden


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so kritisch. Das Problem dürfte erst ab einer bestimmten Schöpfungshöhe existieren. Und wir bleiben in der Regel hier da immer drunter. Die Meisten, die hier aktiv sind, legen großen Wert darauf, dass Wissenslücken geschlossen werden und das Problem selbst erarbeitet wird. 

Und es ist ja durchaus legitim, sich Wissenslücken zu erarbeiten, egal ob über Bücher, Internet-Recherche, Nachhilfe oder Foren.

Ansonsten hatten wir hier so Fälle durchaus öfters. Die Wissenslücken fallen manchen erst auf, wenn auf Prüfungen zu geht und dann ist es in der Regel zu spät. Wenn einem die Grundlagen fehlen, dann muss man die aufarbeiten. Wenn man das nicht einsieht, dann ist dein Tipp aber richtig


----------



## mihe7 (29. Mrz 2021)

Wobei ich es hier schon einmal miterleben durfte (war als Antwortender involviert), dass ein Aufgabensteller einer Uni hier ziemlich angepisst war, den Fragesteller identifiziert haben will und ihm angekündigt hat, dass seine Aufgabe als  Täuschungsversuch bewertet wird. Das war eine völlig überzogene Reaktion, da die Frage höchstens am Rande etwas mit der Aufgabe zu tun hatte. Er wollte irgendwas zum Verständnis erklärt haben, also eigentlich etwas, worüber sich der gute Mann hätte freuen müssen, dass sein Student sich selbständig um Vertiefung kümmert. Der Thread wurde trotz Protests von @mrBrown seinerzeit entfernt; keine Ahnung, was für den Fragesteller im Ergebnis rauskam.


----------



## Blender3D (29. Mrz 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> dass ein Aufgabensteller einer Uni hier ziemlich angepisst war, den Fragesteller identifiziert haben will und ihm angekündigt hat, dass seine Aufgabe als Täuschungsversuch bewertet wird.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass das  gegen den Datenschutz verstößt, sollte sich der Aufgabensteller in seiner Position selbst hinterfragen.


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mrz 2021)

Also so ein Typen hätte ich gefressen ... was für eine beschränkte Sicht? Hat man denn mal geprüft, ob er evtl. im Studium mal jemand anderem etwas erklärt hat oder ihm was erklärt wurde? Dann dem Typen gleich seinen Abschluss wegnehmen und raus werfen ....

Sorry, aber soziales miteinander ist doch normal. Ok, heute scheinbar nicht mehr, aber wir damals waren eine große Gruppe und wir haben viel gemacht ... u.a. auch unentgeltliche Nachhilfe ...


----------



## mrBrown (29. Mrz 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das sehe ich nicht ganz so kritisch. Das Problem dürfte erst ab einer bestimmten Schöpfungshöhe existieren.


Das Problem existiert ab einem "ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass das selbst geschrieben wurde", und für den Eindruck reichen manchmal schon zwei, drei Zeilen – besonders, wenn man die dann auch noch irgendwo im Netz findet 
Allerdings reicht der Eindruck natürlich nie, um etwas als Täuschungsversuch zu werten, aber zumindest um mal genauer hinzugucken und die Studierenden im Zweifelsfall mal zu 'nem Gespräch einzuladen.

Solange man den Code aber versteht (und erklären kann) sollte es egal sein, ob sich drei Zeilen oder 80% des Projekts irgendwo finden lassen.

Und ganz ehrlich: wer es nicht selber machen will, macht es eh nicht selbst, und wer Hilfe will, findet immer irgendwo Hilfe – wenn's nicht öffentlich ist, findet es halt irgendwo privat statt. Da wäre mir öffentlich doch deutlich lieber...




Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das gegen den Datenschutz verstößt


Da wurden keinerlei persönliche Daten öffentlich gemacht


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mrz 2021)

Ja, Verdacht und dann prüfen ist ok. Das ist ein normales Verhalten und das kenne ich auch von früher.


----------

